# Intel Pentium 3 450mhz! Welches betriebssystem?



## robin92 (16. September 2006)

Hallo,
Ich habe mal alle meine alten PC-teile zusammengeholt und habe es wirklich geschafft einen PC zusammenzustellen.
Er hat einen Intel Pentium 3 Prozessor mit 450mhz,
128mb sd-ram
ein chaintech A6VT2 oder so
und eine Geforce 4 mx 64mb.


Ich habe mir nun die Frage gestellt, welches betriebssystem ist das schnellste bzw. stabilste system fuer diesen PC?

Sonst haette ich noch eine Frage ob ich den PC noch irgendwie takten kann.
Ich habe schon von ein paar Tools gehoert mit dennen man den CPU takten kann.
Oder macht das den PC nur total instabil?

Dann noch eien letzte Frage:
Gibt es irgendwelche alten Spiele die gut sind und auch darauf klappen wuerden?


----------



## unpluged (16. September 2006)

robin92 am 16.09.2006 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir nun die Frage gestellt, welches betriebssystem ist das schnellste bzw. stabilste system fuer diesen PC?



Nimm Windows 98 SE , gibts fürn Appel unnen Ei bei Ebay


----------



## oids (16. September 2006)

unpluged am 16.09.2006 09:43 schrieb:
			
		

> robin92 am 16.09.2006 09:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jepp, oder nim Linux. Das bekommst du teilweise für umme.

.. Und bitte mach nicht 2 Themen prinzipiell gleichen Inhaltes auf.


----------



## robin92 (16. September 2006)

oids am 16.09.2006 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> unpluged am 16.09.2006 09:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja also Linux will ich nicht weil ich auch zwischendurch nochmal nen Spiel zocken will.
Wie ist das denn mit Treibern bei Win98?
Muss ich da fuer alles Treiber noch installieren oder sind da Treiber fuer zb. USB-Stick oder Joypad dabei?


----------



## robin92 (16. September 2006)

unpluged am 16.09.2006 09:43 schrieb:
			
		

> robin92 am 16.09.2006 09:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IST sonst auch noch jemand der meinung das Win98 am besten ist? Ich haette gern mehrere antworten als eine damit ich nicht doch was falsches kaufe!


----------



## HanFred (16. September 2006)

robin92 am 16.09.2006 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> unpluged am 16.09.2006 09:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Windows 98 ist mir persönlich viel zuwenig stabil und beständig, ich empfehle Windows 2000 mit SP4.
XP auf keinen fall. es würde zwar laufen, aber der rechner würde aus dem letzten loch pfeifen.


----------



## robin92 (16. September 2006)

HanFred am 16.09.2006 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> robin92 am 16.09.2006 10:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonst noch jemand ne andere meinung oder kann jemand den anderen zustimmen?


----------



## INU-ID (16. September 2006)

HanFred am 16.09.2006 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> XP auf keinen fall. es würde zwar laufen, aber der rechner würde aus dem letzten loch pfeifen.



Nu ja, also mit 256MB RAM würde auch XP ganz passabel laufen.
Da man mit einem P3 450MHz allerdings nur ältere Games zocken kann, und diese des öfteren nicht unter XP laufen, würde ich auch Win98SE einsetzen.

Welchen Chipsatz hat das Mobo? Es gibt verschiedene Tools zum übertakten des P3, allerdings ist das mit dem PCI-Takt (worüber auch die Festplatten angesteuert werden - und nen PCI-Fix gabs damals doch eher selten) immer so eine Sache. Am besten wäre ein Board mit BX Chipsatz. (i440 BX)
Mehr wie ~550MHz wirste da allerdings auch net mit bekommen...


----------



## Hyperhorn (16. September 2006)

Ich würde auch Win 98SE empfehlen. Läuft bei entsprechender Konfiguration auch absturzfrei und problemlos.    (Natürlich keine ernsthafte Alternative zum NT-Kernel   )
Hab es zwar nie besessen oder eingesetzt, aber: Win ME?! Dürfte z.B. keine Treiber für USB-Sticks brauchen.  :-o  (Nur so als Idee   )


----------



## d00mfreak (16. September 2006)

Ich würd Win98 oder ME nehmen. Bei WinXP wird dir der Rechner in die Knie gehn.
256 Mb Ram sind für XP das absolute Minimum, beim Prozessor wären auch 500MHz empfohlen
Hab nen Freund, der ein ähnliches System mit WinXP darauf hatte. Zum Öffnen des Startmenüs brauchte er ca. 5 sec. Ordner öffen, Filme... alles in Zeitlupe.
Win2000 würd ich dir auch nicht empfehlen, da es vorwiegend für Firmenrechner gedacht ist und ein Großteil der Spiele darauf nicht laufen.


----------



## ripitall (16. September 2006)

robin92 am 16.09.2006 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 16.09.2006 10:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie HanFred, nimm w2k und freu dich


----------



## cheesyproduction (16. September 2006)

Also ich hab mal auf meinem P3 600 Mhz XP installiert, für Office/Internet gings, aber mit zocken war da nich mehr viel, ich würd dir auch Win98SE empfehlen, und es is auch nich sooo instabil, nagut wenn man dran rumspielt, Dateien löscht oder so, dann isses klar. Oder wenn Viren/andere Schädlinge drauf sind...Aber wie gesagt: Win98SE und gut!


----------



## Leptosom (16. September 2006)

robin92 am 16.09.2006 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Ich habe mal alle meine alten PC-teile zusammengeholt und habe es wirklich geschafft einen PC zusammenzustellen.
> Er hat einen Intel Pentium 3 Prozessor mit 450mhz,
> 128mb sd-ram
> ...



Ich würde auch eindeutig W2K nehmen - insbesondere da man viele Treiber für 98 nicht mehr bekommt und W2K für die meisten Komponenten (alte NICs etc. Treiber mitbringt).

Alte Spiele die darauf laufen würden gäbe es mit Sicherheit - die Frage ist was du gerne spielst...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. September 2006)

robin92 am 16.09.2006 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Ich habe mal alle meine alten PC-teile zusammengeholt und habe es wirklich geschafft einen PC zusammenzustellen.
> Er hat einen Intel Pentium 3 Prozessor mit 450mhz,
> 128mb sd-ram
> ...



hängt davon ab, was du machen willst - für server aufgaben wäre linux wohl ne überlegung wert (ressourcen schonend, sehr viele konfigurationsmöglichkeiten, sehr stabil), für internet&büro win2k (nicht ganz soviele ressourcen wie xp, multimedia kram schafft das ding neben xp eh nicht, aber n bissl sicherer als 9, zum spielen win98se, weil es einfach mit abstand am kompatiblsten ist und auch sonst keinen wirklichen nachteile hat.
(okay - es gibt keine neueren sicherheitsupdates. es gibt aber auch keine neuen viren dafür. okay, es stürtzt mitsamt dem programm ab - aber die ungesicherten daten sind bei xp auch futsch und bei 98 besteht wenigstens nicht die gefahr, dass auch noch das system schaden nimmt.)
auf alle fälle ist win98 so ziemlich das kompatibelste betriebssystem, was spiele angeht.
korrekt konfiguriert kann man damit quasi alles zocken, vom beginn des pc-zeitalters bis vor 1-2jahren, als die ersten xp-only spiele rauskamen (und die sind auch nur künstlich eingeschränkt um den support zu entlasten)
unter 2k/xp kann man das vergessen, gerade der sehr interessante bereich der späten dos spiele spiele läuft oft nicht, da die oft sehr hardwarenah programmiert waren (dos bot ja nicht viele schnittstellen) und somit sehr empfindlich auf emulationen reagieren.
da kommt man i.d.r. nur mitm 98 dosmodus weiter - unter xp also gar nicht.
(bzw. bestenfalls mit virtual machines und dann 98 - aber das ist noch umständlicher)
ähnlich siehts mit vielen perlen aus der 9x zeit aus und bei denen kann man emulationsversuche dann ganz vergessen.



> Sonst haette ich noch eine Frage ob ich den PC noch irgendwie takten kann.
> Ich habe schon von ein paar Tools gehoert mit dennen man den CPU takten kann.
> Oder macht das den PC nur total instabil?



obs funktionierende tools gibt, weiß ich nicht, aber vermutlich gibts im bios ne option oder aufm mainbord n dip-switch für den fsb.
der p3 450 ist der kleinste katmai, von daher sollte einiges an ocen drin sein, die serie wurde maximal bis 600mhz verkauft.
mainbordseitig wäre ein 440bx chipsatz recht wahrscheinlich (google kennt das bord nicht), damit hat man eh nie probleme.



> Dann noch eien letzte Frage:
> Gibt es irgendwelche alten Spiele die gut sind und auch darauf klappen wuerden?



sämtliche dos klassiker (wenn du ne kompatible soundkarte hast) bis hin zu ~jahrgang00 ist n versuch wert.
spontan würde ich empfehlen:
-schleichfahrt
-privateer2the darkening
-have a n.i.c.e. day
-c&c2,3
-dehtkarz
-unreal tournament
-civ2
-siedler2
-tie fighter
-american mcgee's alice
-clive barker's undying
-anno1602
-rollercoaster tycoon
-transport tycoon (okay, das eigentlich n stück älter)
-monkey island 3 (und 2 und 1 und die ganzen anderen lucas adventures und die discworld reihe und und und)
-sid meier's alpha centauri
-deus ex
-half life
-need for speed 3 oder 4 (hot pursuit, high stakes)
-airline tycoon

nöp, an guten spielen von früher herscht echt keine mangel.


----------

